Ask HN: Which programming language you prefer for starting a new SaaS product? - codecors
======
verdverm
Less about language, more about the business and selecting tools / frameworks
from there.

If you provide some context into the business, you can get better
recommendations.

If it's a new idea, you probably don't need to write code yet anyhow. There
are lower barrier ways to validate your idea.

